# Exit from national territory of foreign persons



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

When an extranjero exits Mexico (via land, sea or air) do they need to complete a "Multiple Migratory Form (FMM)" ?

This link would seem to indicate they do.

https://www.gob.mx/tramites/ficha/salida-del-territorio-nacional-de-personas-extranjeras/INM637


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Gatos said:


> When an extranjero exits Mexico (via land, sea or air) do they need to complete a "Multiple Migratory Form (FMM)" ?
> 
> This link would seem to indicate they do.
> 
> https://www.gob.mx/tramites/ficha/salida-del-territorio-nacional-de-personas-extranjeras/INM637


If you exit by air, the airline will require you to have a copy of it stamped by INM. If you leave by land, on foot or in a vehicle, my experience has been that they don't look for it. Once, on foot, I stopped at the the INM office near the border and they told me to forget about it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We are now in Tucson, but our dental clinic is in Mexico. We walk in and out of Mexico with no formalities on the Mexican side. The US does scan our passport, unless we left them at home. In those instances, they just look us up on the computer.


----------

